# Just saw this gem for sale. Best S2 ive seen.



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.carsales.com.au/pls..._id=2
At that price, you may as well be buying a coupe RS2.
Thought you would all like a look at this thing of beauty


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Just saw this gem for sale. Best S2 ive seen. (Mr.RS4)*

How come you dont post in the aussie forum ?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Just saw this gem for sale. Best S2 ive seen. (Bug_racer)*

Nice!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Just saw this gem for sale. Best S2 ive seen. (Sepp)*

That car is amazing







Wanna grab me the engine, it would make a nice addition to my Ur-Q


----------

